# Vids from my comp today



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Pretty good day, was aiming for a 700kg total but failed a couple lifts, got 685kg and came first with a nice squat pb so I'm happy with that.

Thanks to rob palmer for his help with bench warm ups

lifts were:

Squat

235kg - failed on depth

250kg - pass

260kg - pass (PB)

260kg squats vid






Bench

165kg - pass

175kg - pass

180kg - fail

175kg bench vid






Deadlift

240kg - pass

250kg - pass

260kg - fail

250kg deadlift vid


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratulations mate. Top lifts.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

well done mate


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Well done some good lifts there , your bench flew up mate


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nice one bro


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

awesome mate


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done mate, good weights shifted there.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

congratulations, watched all the videos, how much you weigh?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

NickDuffy said:


> congratulations, watched all the videos, how much you weigh?


I weighed in at 99.4 today


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done mate


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

That's some great lifting right there, well done mate....awesome!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yes mate well done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

x


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> Good lifting and well done a great total - the sqauts looked good - i did notice you have quiet a narow stance - any particular reason for that ?? I find a wider stance helps a great deal


Always have had a fairly narrow stance,have been working on taking a slightly wider stance but that's what felt comfortable on the day

In fact i think in training i was using a wider stance then that lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Brilliant videos. I actually said while watching them "You Sir are a fukcing beast!" - which you are.

Question on the strength and power lifitng side - forgive me for my lack of knowledge - Are you allowed to compete with assistance? I dont mean a couple of mates helping you lift the weight I mean AAS etc?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Brilliant videos. I actually said while watching them "You Sir are a fukcing beast!" - which you are.
> 
> Question on the strength and power lifitng side - forgive me for my lack of knowledge - Are you allowed to compete with assistance? I dont mean a couple of mates helping you lift the weight I mean AAS etc?


Cheers mate.

Nah not in the fed I compete in, its a tested fed


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers for the reply mate. So there are both then? Brilliant work mate. I ask for a better understanding. I am natural but I dont think I could ever compete like that I am about the size of one of your legs.

Fair play brother keep the videos coming.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Cheers for the reply mate. So there are both then? Brilliant work mate. I ask for a better understanding. I am natural but I dont think I could ever compete like that I am about the size of one of your legs.
> 
> Fair play brother keep the videos coming.


Yes mate there are both tested and untested Feds

Don't worry about your size mate when it comes to powerlifting it doesn't matter, there are 60kg guys that can out lift me


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Yes mate there are both tested and untested Feds
> 
> Don't worry about your size mate when it comes to powerlifting it doesn't matter, there are 60kg guys that can out lift me


Got a copy of powerlifting USA for free with a belt i just orderd from the states and this is so true lol

Kids as young as 11 (boys AND girls) beching more than there bodyweight, deadlifting 2-2.5x bw and all sorts of crazy

Think there was a lad in there about 10, weighing something like 100lbs deadlifted 220lbs for all time state record.

Powerlifting looks awesome in the states, shame its such a small thing over here


----------

